# need tips for shaving puppy face and feet



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I've had Cooper for a couple weeks now. He is looking rather motley. When I tried to shave his face he went berzerk. He has a shave spot on his face, but I was afraid to do anymore at risk of ending up with a dog with a shaved stripe down his back. I decided to just run the vibrating clipper end all over him and gave him treats while I did it. The problem remains - how do you handle shaving a wild mans face and feet? He is a miniature poodle and near 11 weeks old. Should I take him to a professional after his next shot and let them deal with it? LOL


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

This is a Groomers blog that I follow. She just had someone ask her a similar question and answered it in her blog so that it it could help groomers. Maybe it can help you a little bit. 

http://petgroomingthegoodthebadthefurry.blogspot.com/2014/01/an-answer-for-beth.html?m=1


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Little and often is the best way to go, the first few puppy grooms I do are never about getting a perfect pup they're about training, getting the pup used to everything,
Start small, hold the pup gently but firmly and just stroke the vibrating clipper across his cheek or under his chin a couple of times, when he starts to struggle hold on until he stops then let go and praise him, stop there and do it again in a day or two this time try shaving a strip or two, often it takes 3 or 4 sessions (sometimes more) to actually be able to completely shave the face.
Even if you're not confident enough to actually shave anything with a young wriggly pup just practising holding him and running the clipper will help and the more often you do it the faster he'll learn to accept it.


----------



## SilverSpoo (Jan 15, 2014)

I would first work on head control a few times a day, without even getting the clippers involved. He has to be able to let you manipulate every part of his head, and be okay with you hanging on to his nose, his ears, etc. for a few minutes straight. 

Then once he accepts that, move to the next step.

I am not sure of your grooming set-up at home, but I do think that he should also be exposed to everything else grooming related as a pup such as the high velocity dryer, stand dryer, etc. So if you don't have that at home, I would definitely take him to a groomer while he is still in this very impressionable period.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My little mini girl was very scared of my big clippers and very wriggly. I saw a small set of handheld clippers on amazon. They are brilliant,battery operated and quiet. The first time I used them on her she was like a different dog,stood perfectly still and from that time I have been able to clip her face,feet and tail every 10 days or so. They only cost £10, not sure what that would be in dollars.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Which trimmer is that, Carrie-e? Mine is dying, and I need a replacement!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Outwest, this isn't about clipping but just wondering how it's going with your little guy and having 2 standards? Any issues?


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

They are Wahl clippers fjm. I've got a pink pair for Tia and a black pair that I use on Billy's feet just to trim inbetween his toes. I would highly recommend them,I've had them for 5 months,I shave Tia's fft every 10 days or so and I haven't had to change the battery yet.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good advice. I just want to say, it will come with some gradual and positive conditioning. They just seem to get better and better with time. Just make a big fuss over the smallest baby steps in the right direction. Keep us posted.


----------



## C.L.A.D. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in the same predicament. My toy puppy is only 3 pounds and hasn't had her second set of shots yet. I would love to bathe her and do her face, but she squirms too much. I know she has been groomed before, but it was by the groomer/breeder. She lets me brush/comb her, but she definitely is not relaxed when I do it. I give her treats and praise when I'm doing it.
I have a Wahl mini arco and Wahl trimmer combo set. I also have a stand dryer, but thought it might be too powerful. Should I hold her on my lap or have her stand on the table with the grooming arm and loop?
I don't want to freak her out, so that she is naughty when she goes to the groomer. She won't let me hold her face for any length of time. 
I clean my other toys' faces between professional groomings and have no problem with any of them. But they are much bigger than she and are used to being groomed.
Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Clad,

Years ago, I had a horse trainer who helped me with a VERY green horse..zero experience with clipping, bathing, all kinds of stuff. She said, "whatever she doesn't like, do it more." LOL. You need to practice with your puppy, but do things gradually. Don't bombard her. But don't avoid it altogether either or she'll be forever difficult. And pro groomers don't like that. lol. So it sounds like you're doing fine by associating positive things; praise, treats, fun, cheerfulness with whatever you're doing. Do short, small sessions but often. Always fun, no punishing. I'd get her use to standing on the table rather than holding her every time. You can skip the noose on the table arm if that's freaking her out and introduce that a little later. Like I said, don't bombard her.

_Mark_ the behavior... ("yesssss") of her standing still for one second then a treat, then 2 seconds and so on. Don't keep doing the same criteria for more than a few reps because dogs tend to get stuck there. Raise the criteria a tad every few reps and reinforce for success. If she has difficulty with that raised expectation, then go back a step and work a few more reps there and then build up again. She'll get onto it. But don't avoid completely things she doesn't like. Don't forget to make it as pleasant as possible which means short sessions, a couple brush strokes and build up. Lots of treats/fun and games as she learns.

The dryer can be set on a low setting and pulled back aways if you think it's too strong. (hang onto her at first to make sure it doesn't blow her off the table) Again, just little by little. Do like it was said with the clippers...show them to her turned off, treat. Then turn them on but don't shave her yet....treat, praise. Run them over her body turned off, then turned on but don't shave yet....you get the idea.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Use the table and grooming loop, you can always hold her close to your body when you dry her until she relaxes. If the dryer doesn't have a speed adjustment, just keep it a little further distance and always keep one hand on the dog when drying, or two if you have a stand dryer.  Even with HV my other hand is either going thru the coat I am drying, brushing, combing, giving support when doing legs, holding the head, ears, etc. And puppies do not like their faces being held, but a little at time and let go when you are ready, not when she pulls away, and she will learn.


----------

